# Can rats eat ...



## FeffOx

Mayo, salad cream, ketchup? That sort of stuff like all the sauces, I dont know why really but it just popped into my head lol 
Thanks


----------



## Lea

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## notscaredtodance

They can but they shouldn't.


AKA if they got into some food that you didn't realize, they probably won't die from it, maybe won't even get sick, but you shouldn't give them that food if you have the choice.


----------



## FeffOx

Ok thanks, I wasnt planning on giving them it I just randomly thought of it  And I doubt that they would get into it accidently anyway.


----------



## Kinsey

It won't kill them. But don't give them any if you can avoid it. My rat got into my pizza crust the other day 
he licked off some of the sauce. he was fine. he's stolen small licks of sour cream too.


----------



## Drasar

Would dry dogfood or those rawhide chews be bad for them?


----------



## notscaredtodance

What is the brand of dogfood?


And rawhide bones are great for a treat, but make sure you supervise them with it.


----------



## Drasar

I was just thinking generic or cheapo dry stuff from the dollar store type. I don't understand..why would you need to supervise them with rawhide chews?...Choking maybe???


----------



## notscaredtodance

Exactly the reason. Also, some cheaper dog bones have a really high sodium content because they're articially flavored.

And cheap dogfood like that is usually made out of cornmeal, which is nutritionally worthless, and has too high protein for rats. There are some good dogfoods, like senior dog foods, but I don't know which brand it is exactly.


----------



## Drasar

Also I've seen posts here saying you can give yer rats mealworms or crickets for protein...i've always heard giving them meat was a bad idea cause it could cause them to turn carniverous ???


----------



## Unicorns124

Lea said:


> Doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


Very unhelpful lol


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Unicorns124 said:


> Very unhelpful lol


2009 lol


----------

